

Droplets: A low-cost swarm robotics platform for teaching and experimentation - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/droplets-a-low-cost-swarm-robotics-platform-for-teaching-and-experimentation/

======
beambot
You can make one of these BristleBot-like (ie. Hexbug-like) "steerable
vibrobots" for around $10 if you're willing to forgo the professional design.
Here's an article that discusses one approach:
[http://www.hizook.com/blog/2011/09/08/infrared-remote-
contro...](http://www.hizook.com/blog/2011/09/08/infrared-remote-controlled-
rc-steerable-vibrobot-created-naghi-sotoudeh)

------
dammitcoetzee
Cool, but whoever filmed their video should be fired. I've never seen anyone
actually get real people to cross uncanny valley before. Thoroughly creeped
out. Haha.

